

Ask HN: Which are the best Vacation Policies you've ever heard about? - AngelaCois

Hi, My name is Angela Cois and I&#x27;m Cofounder at LastRoom, a travel booking platform for smart companies (www.lastroom.com). I&#x27;m doing a research about vacation policy models within startups and I&#x27;m going to share them in a series of posts on Medium. This is the first post I wrote to explain the reasons why I’m analyzing this topic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@angiecois&#x2F;dear-santa-this-year-i-just-want-to-break-from-the-grid-dda3fc89e49a
Which are the best vacation policies you&#x27;ve ever heard? Do you have concrete examples or startups&#x27; founders to introduce to me? 
Are you working for a company that you consider a great example? I&#x27;d like to know more about it! This is a quick survey to explain your company case: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;lastroom.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1iJHcseis93Qs5l6YdnXi__o0_JmOgSLa7oRdkOFNZe4&#x2F;viewform?c=0&amp;w=1<p>Thanks for your help guys!
======
jtfairbank
42 floors has an interesting mandatory 2 weeks vacation when you start working
there. [0]

Paperplanes has a mandatory minimum vacation policy on top of their unlimited
vacation policy, in order to prevent employees from feeling like they can
never take a break since there's always more to do (a common issue with
unlimited vacation policies).

As for my own startup, we're still super early stage so its "unlimited" but I
don't foresee us being able to take a break anytime soon. :/

[0]: [http://www.businessinsider.com.au/42-floors-vacation-
policy-...](http://www.businessinsider.com.au/42-floors-vacation-
policy-2013-4) [1]: [http://www.paperplanes.de/2014/12/10/from-open-to-
minimum-va...](http://www.paperplanes.de/2014/12/10/from-open-to-minimum-
vacation-policy.html)

------
nickfromseattle
Moz pays you to take a vacation (up to $3,000). [http://moz.com/rand/keeping-
amazing-people-on-the-team/](http://moz.com/rand/keeping-amazing-people-on-
the-team/)

